# Interweb down load centre pc games, series, movies



## reijnier (19/12/15)

I am considering getting uncapped Internet, instead of getting dstv.But the catch twenty two is that when you Google free movies or what ever you get sites with registration or some way they try to get you to enter credit card information. If maybe we can start a sharing systems for the holy grail of free downloads and making bang for you're buck websites that'll be nise,but I'm getting my internet January if this works. Please keep it simple and on topics and sivel

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/12/15)

Dodgy territory, sounds like Torrent file sharing= piracy, unless you meant just sharing links?


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

Have a look at www.cyberjoy.co.za also available on Take a lot. 

Not really a file sharing system, but it eliminates the need of DSTV. Once off fee for the device and from there you can watch literally anything and also order food via a VOIP phone included in the device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heino13 (19/12/15)

Try newsservers.


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> Have a look at www.cyberjoy.co.za also available on Take a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks cool . Do you have one ? 

Does it handle the Netflix proxy itself or do you need to use your own ?


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

@shaunnadan I do. You need nothing but power and Internet. No need to for UNO Telly or anything. Literally any channel you can think of or movie/series will be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

reijnier said:


> I am considering getting uncapped Internet, instead of getting dstv.But the catch twenty two is that when you Google free movies or what ever you get sites with registration or some way they try to get you to enter credit card information. If maybe we can start a sharing systems for the holy grail of free downloads and making bang for you're buck websites that'll be nise,but I'm getting my internet January if this works. Please keep it simple and on topics and sivel




There is a very small amount of free content online. Especially new movies and series. 

South African dcma laws prevents piracy but there are ways people are working around this , something no one will discuss on a public forum. 

There are a few paid premium subscription packages you can look at . Netflix is the biggest and should be launching in Jan for South African users. There is Vu (mtn front row) showmax also with decent content offering


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

I really don't think Netflix is great though, shows are old and new shows take some time to be uploaded. I've used it while I changed my proxy with HULU as well and was very disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @shaunnadan I do. You need nothing but power and Internet. No need to for UNO Telly or anything. Literally any channel you can think of or movie/series will be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've been using a raspberry pi while has spent more time being reconfigured than actually used and it never really liked being *setup with direct tv for Netflix


----------



## reijnier (19/12/15)

Project free tv dont think its eligal but im willing to bend a bit not like im using it to build inkantla


----------



## Raslin (19/12/15)

@ChadB what does cyber joy cost?


----------



## reijnier (19/12/15)

How much mbps should I get at the moment I can afford 4


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

@shaunnadan Yeah I would definitely give Cyber joy ago. Have a look maybe there's a return policy if it's not for you but it it's the greatest device for TV. Live content or not it's all on there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

@reijnier 4mbps should be good. Which ISP are you going to use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reijnier (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @reijnier 4mbps should be good. Which ISP are you going to use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bulldog broadband they have a store nearby


----------



## reijnier (19/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Dodgy territory, sounds like Torrent file sharing= piracy, unless you meant just sharing links?


Links for whatever is usable plenty of people making money on stolen stuff if im not paying theyre not profiting of stolen goods


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @shaunnadan Yeah I would definitely give Cyber joy ago. Have a look maybe there's a return policy if it's not for you but it it's the greatest device for TV. Live content or not it's all on there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Il consider it. Getting very annoyed with the pi and using the Xbox at the moment. Would like to look at something that just switch on and is good to go. Something easy for other people in the house to use . Lol


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> I really don't think Netflix is great though, shows are old and new shows take some time to be uploaded. I've used it while I changed my proxy with HULU as well and was very disappointed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Who did you settle on?

I currently have the full dstv bouquet + Netflix + showmax + Vu and was considering hulu 

Oddly enough I've been watching a lot more content from an anonymous server than a streaming service.


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

@shaunnadan I had them and didn't enjoy them so was torrenting, then I came across Cyber joy and have been settled since. It's really awesome and has everything I want and could possibly need. It's simple, I turn it on and search for a movie, show or channel and watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @shaunnadan I had them and didn't enjoy them so was torrenting, then I came across Cyber joy and have been settled since. It's really awesome and has everything I want and could possibly need. It's simple, I turn it on and search for a movie, show or channel and watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I found a dedicated hosting service outside of the dcma takedown requests. I then use a proxy to stream the content from my own server back to me

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raslin (19/12/15)

For a switch on and watch device, I use Plex as a media server, with a pi as client. The content is sourced from various sources...

I have not used dstv in 2 years. The kids connect to plex using their xbox's, pc's or tablets.
Love the setup


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

Raslin said:


> For a switch on and watch device, I use Plex as a media server, with a pi as client. The content is sourced from various sources...
> 
> I have not used dstv in 2 years. The kids connect to plex using their xbox's, pc's or tablets.
> Love the setup



What os are you running on the pi ? 

I find openelec a bit slow and doesn't handle mouse scroll wheel 

Osmc resolves that problem but crashes a lot on startup.


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @shaunnadan I had them and didn't enjoy them so was torrenting, then I came across Cyber joy and have been settled since. It's really awesome and has everything I want and could possibly need. It's simple, I turn it on and search for a movie, show or channel and watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you still need to take out subscription services?


----------



## Raslin (19/12/15)

@shaunnadan, I am running the custom plex rasplex client build. I don't use a mouse the pi is operated with my Samsung tv remote. 

You can use the paid subscription but don't have too.


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

@shaunnadan No subscription needed. Just the once off payment for the device and then the services are free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (19/12/15)

Most of the above is like Greek to me. I will advise to tread very carefully on the torrent theme, as that is illegal almost anywhere. Do people still do it? Sure, but don't advertize it. I refuse to pay for DSTV and have not even had SABC for over 6 years now. I watch an hour a day of television. I find a series I like on YouTube, buy it, watch it and re-run it myself every 4 years. Still better than the 3-times-a-year DSTV ratio. Of course, no law says I can't lend the series to a buddy, while borrowing his. Get enough people to participate, and the costs go down quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/12/15)

@ChadB Can you watch supersport on cyberjoy?

Supersport for me and the Portuguese channel for my mom is the only reason we have dstv lol


----------



## ChadB (20/12/15)

@DoubleD I'm not sure if there's Supersport. I've been watching sport on Skysports, ESPN and some American channel. 
There is also a fortune of Portuguese channels. 
For example I found shows in Uzbekistan. It just shows the amount of shows available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/12/15)

https://sonarr.tv/

and

http://sabnzbd.org/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/12/15)

Alex said:


> https://sonarr.tv/
> 
> and
> 
> http://sabnzbd.org/



Is sonarr an index site ? Cause I gave up looking for complete nzb's 

I had 2 premium index plans and both had more incomplete files than anything worthwhile


----------



## Alex (20/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Is sonarr an index site ? Cause I gave up looking for complete nzb's
> 
> I had 2 premium index plans and both had more incomplete files than anything worthwhile



http://www.cuttingcords.com/home/ultimate-server/setting-up-sonarr
I'm not prepared to give out any more info on this forum, you'll have to us google to find out more.


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

I've Installed a App on my Chrome called Hola (http://hola.org Free VPN)

using that I can watch anything from Netflix, Hulu, NBC, FOX, otherwise i watch some shows on youtube but mainly i'm watching Anime off Crunchyroll or when all else fails i torrent.

The Hola extension is a little buggy at times but still worth it, I will be looking into getting a proper VPN within 2016. anyone has a good recommendation let me know.

EDIT:

Sports if need watching i do that at a Bar or on www.cricfree.tv there some good streams all live, only hassle is the 10 or 20 so banners you gotta carefully click to get them away.

EDIT EDIT: Hola only works on a Browser.. just FYI.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (6/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Who did you settle on?
> 
> I currently have the full dstv bouquet + Netflix + showmax + Vu and was considering hulu
> 
> Oddly enough I've been watching a lot more content from an anonymous server than a streaming service.



How did you get Netflix? on their site it says "not available in your country yet" If you have some connections let me know lol~!


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> How did you get Netflix? on their site it says "not available in your country yet" If you have some connections let me know lol~!



Install Hola (as mentioned in my post Above) set it to USA and sign up to netflix. HOWEVER, you will only be able to few Netflix from the Browser. so if its time for the family to watch with then HDMI that PC or Lappy to a Big Ass Tv.

Alternatively, you can rent a VPN network for X amount of Dorrah a month and then Netflix and chill with the missus on any Device.


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> How did you get Netflix? on their site it says "not available in your country yet" If you have some connections let me know lol~!



VPN services - kinda like uno telly


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Any one recommend a decent VPN service. ? (i would need to get on US and UK sites. Never sure if they can do both.)


----------



## shaunnadan (6/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Any one recommend a decent VPN service. ? (i would need to get on US and UK sites. Never sure if they can do both.)



https://www2.unotelly.com/home

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/1/16)

Netflix is available in South Africa ... And we don't need to jump thru any hoops to get it ! 

For those who still use Vpn services, I wouldn't ditch them right away. There are many shows and movies that have yet to launch in the South African region. Keep the Vpn service so you can switch over if needed


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Any1 using the LOCAL video in Demand Service like VIDI , ShowMax and the likes of those.. if so what they like.. recent content or is it old sh!t from yester years in HD.


----------



## shaunnadan (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Any1 using the LOCAL video in Demand Service like VIDI , ShowMax and the likes of those.. if so what they like.. recent content or is it old sh!t from yester years in HD.



i use showmax. mainly for work to demonstrate streaming media for one of our enterprise projects - but from tomorrow il be using a south african netflix account.

you can go any check the library of content on the site. its not old content but some things are perhaps a season behind.


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Netflix is available in South Africa ... And we don't need to jump thru any hoops to get it !
> 
> For those who still use Vpn services, I wouldn't ditch them right away. There are many shows and movies that have yet to launch in the South African region. Keep the Vpn service so you can switch over if needed




I can verify that it works just logged into Netflix with my US account without any VPN needed.


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i use showmax. mainly for work to demonstrate streaming media for one of our enterprise projects - but from tomorrow il be using a south african netflix account.
> 
> you can go any check the library of content on the site. its not old content but some things are perhaps a season behind.



Yea I was surprised when i Logged in now. Cuz i really thought they'd pull a Itunes SA on us. But it looks like its everything that been on before..


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Oh yeah.. there also this site if you still concidering to get the NEtflix or Not.

http://www.whats-on-netflix.com/whats-new/


----------



## shaunnadan (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Oh yeah.. there also this site if you still concidering to get the NEtflix or Not.
> 
> http://www.whats-on-netflix.com/whats-new/



that isnt region specific.... so you wont know if its available here locally


----------



## Wyvern (7/1/16)

There are limits from what I can see. But for now there is still more that enough to keep me busy for a while. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (7/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> There are limits from what I can see. But for now there is still more that enough to keep me busy for a while.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



so ive just tested now with my US account and it gives me access to that regions content without the need for the proxy service..... very exciting time for broadband services in SA !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/1/16)

Dammit I don't have a us account. And I really don't want one. All that is missing on both Netflix and showmax is my F1. If I could stream that live I would have been a happy girl. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Dammit I don't have a us account. And I really don't want one. All that is missing on both Netflix and showmax is my F1. If I could stream that live I would have been a happy girl.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



@Wyvern Give this a shot www.cricfree.tv 

where I stream my Sports Content from.. it gets annoying clicking the Banners off the Video Feed Sometimes. but its a decent stream F1 on there aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/1/16)

Thanks will give it a try


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/3/16)

Youtube also have a good selection of free movies , normally it has not got a title but it is linked to the actor playing a lead role in the movie


----------



## ChadB (29/3/16)

I still recommend Cyber Joy.
It out performs any product you can think of.
Once off fee - no monthly costs - and unlimited channels.
Also available on Takealot


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/3/16)

ChadB said:


> I still recommend Cyber Joy.
> It out performs any product you can think of.
> Once off fee - no monthly costs - and unlimited channels.
> Also available on Takealot



I could be wrong but the channels you are talking about is free channels, which then could be had with any media player / pc .


----------



## ChadB (29/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> I could be wrong but the channels you are talking about is free channels, which then could be had with any media player / pc .


I'm not the biggest tech guy, but I can watch literally any news/sport channel live and stream any movie/series from like the 60's.
Not sure if i'm answering your question, but you're able to buy it from Takealot and if you don't enjoy it, you can return it. but I highly doubt that.


----------

